# no mames / no manches



## DonManuel_CH

Buenas! 
Vengo con una pequeña dudita referente a las dos expresiones "no manches" y "no mames".
Significan ambas exactamente lo mismo? O hay una preferencia cuando se usa la una o la otra? Y cúal de las dos es más vulgar?

Gracias por sus explicaciones!

Saludos desde Suiza!

Manuel


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Hola, creo que tus palabras son bastante diferentes
No manches, de no manchar
No mames (_normalmente maman los bebes de la teta de la mama_), es no beber, no chupar o no succionar (incluso del dinero)

Un poco diferentes, el sentido que quieras darle lo dejo en tu mano, si das frases podria entender el por que de tu duda!
Espero te sirva


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Entiendo que te refieres a las expresiones como las utilizarían los incomparables Mexicanos!
para mí es así:  (claro , en Mexico)
no manche = no molestes, no fastidies, etc
no mames = más bien se refiere a no burlarse.
esa es mi percepción de lo poco que las he escuchado, tal vez es un atrevimiento de mi parte , pero que me disculpen los Mexicanos  y esperemos por sus aportes.

Como comentario adicional les diré, que últimamente se está usando bastante por acá, entre jovenes, la expresión _" No manche guey",_ por supuesto es una vulgar copia del uso que le dan en Mexico.


----------



## sara_gdleon

DonManuel, si lo escuchaste un mexicano, ahí te van mis respuestas: ambas significan lo mismo, solo que "no mames" es más vulgar, por ejemplo, un niño diría no manches, pero si dice no mames, los adultos se exaltarían (realmente es una mala palabra)

el significado de las 2 expresiones es querer decir (mmmm solo se me viene a la mente otra expresión más "light" que significa lo mismo: "no te bañes" )
normalmente lo dices cuando no puedes creer lo que estas escuchando, por ejemplo: 
- ayer hice 500 pasteles
 - no manches, ni de broma los hiciste (osea, no seas exagerado)
 - no mames, ni de broma los hiciste

también se puede significar: no abuses
- dame $100
 - no mames, es mucho dinero

uy voy a intentar pensar mejor como explicarlo


----------



## sara_gdleon

las 2 son super utilizadas, normalmente el "no mames" lo dicen más los hombres
no manches (no exageres, no abuses, no te creo.......)
no mames (es lo mismo solo que más fuerte) también puedes decirlo cuando quieres que alguien te deje de molestar: no mames wey, déjame en paz


----------



## ROSANGELUS

sara_gdleon said:


> las 2 son super utilizadas, normalmente el "no mames" lo dicen más los hombres
> no manches (no exageres, no abuses, no te creo.......)
> no mames (es lo mismo solo que más fuerte) también puedes decirlo cuando quieres que alguien te deje de molestar: no mames wey, déjame en paz


 
Dios mio!  
Quiere decir que estaba totalmente equivocada?
hay que ver que poco conozco a los panas Mexicanos, que pena.

De verdad pensé que cuando alguien acá en venezuela le decia a otro, no manches, era que dejara el fastidio, que no molestara....


----------



## sara_gdleon

no, en todo caso te diría: ya wey, no estes chingando (que también es una grosería, aunque muy común)


----------



## Janis Joplin

*Significan lo mismo*.  El uso depende de la confianza que le tengas a quien se lo dices, independientemente de que una sea más vulgar que otra.

No manches, medio vulgar
No mames, vulgar
No ch..., muy vulgar

Pero todas son para decir no jodas o no exageres.  Aunque hay gente que usa las versiones "light" para disimular la "heavy" la verdad es que están diciendo *exactamente lo mismo* por mucho que lo disfracen.


----------



## elbeto

Hola.
_No manches_ es un eufemismo de _no mames_.


----------



## indigoio

ROSANGELUS said:


> Como comentario adicional les diré que últimamente se está usando bastante por acá, entre jóvenes, la expresión _" No manches güey",_ por supuesto es una vulgar copia del uso que le dan en México.


Una correccioncilla pa'que sea la netamente mexicana . Interesante saber que en Caracas están importando esta expresión... me pregunto, ¿dónde la habrán aprendido?  

Bueno, acá podemos ver muy buenos ejemplos porque hasta el momento no los hemos aportado. El resto del hilo también está bueno.


----------



## chics

A este lado del océano el verbo _*mamar*_ en tu contexto se entiende como "succionar penes" y sí, es vulgar.

En cuanto a _*no manches*_, te responderán algo del estilo:
- Tranquilo, usaré una servilleta.


----------



## abbaaccddc

chics said:


> A este lado del océano el verbo _*mamar*_ en tu contexto se entiende como "succionar penes" y sí, es vulgar.



"No mames verga" aparece 140 veces en Google. "No mames pito" 31. Total 171.
"No mames polla" sólo 3.

Es decir, posiblemente la etimología del verbo _mamar_ sea la misma en México y en España, pero el dicho "no mames" se usa sólo en México.


----------



## chics

abbaaccddc said:


> "No mames verga" aparece 140 veces en Google.
> "No mames pito" 31. Total 171.
> "No mames polla" sólo 3.


 
Por supuesto que aquí no se dice "no mames" tan alegremente.
Pero si decimos "¡mamón!" .


----------



## abbaaccddc

chics said:


> Por supuesto que aquí no se dice "no mames" tan alegremente.
> Pero si decimos "¡mamón!" .



Mis hijos me tienen casi convencido de que "mamón" es una palabra del todo inocente.

*mamón**, na**.*
*2.* adj. Que mama mucho, o más tiempo del regular. U. t. c. s.
* 3.* m. y f. U. c. insulto. U. t. c. adj.


----------



## sara_gdleon

abbaaccddc said:


> Mis hijos me tienen casi convencido de que "mamón" es una palabra del todo inocente.
> 
> *mamón**, na**.*
> *2.* adj. Que mama mucho, o más tiempo del regular. U. t. c. s.
> *3.* m. y f. U. c. insulto. U. t. c. adj.


 
noooooo no es inocente, no te dejes convencer, mamón es un sinónimo de sangrón (no se si sea una palabra utilizada en Chile)


----------



## ROSANGELUS

En Colombia he escuchado mucho esa palabra _"mamón", _acá se dice "mamador de gallo", con la misma connotación de burlarse o echar broma....(por lo menos es la que yo entiendo) sera que soy muy inocente 
Sara gdleon: que es "sangron"?


----------



## Janis Joplin

chics said:


> A este lado del océano el verbo _*mamar*_ en tu contexto se entiende como "succionar penes" y sí, es vulgar.


 
Por acá también tiene esa connotación pero la expresión *"No mames"* se refiere más a no portarse como un bebé: *"No mames, ya se inventó la leche el polvo"*. 

Los bebés maman... son amamantados, los bebés no aguantan las cosas como los hombres...son delicados, por eso cuando a alguien se le dice *"No mames"* se le está instando a dejar de lado conductas infantiles.

*No exageres*
*No seas delicado*
*No te pongas tus moños*
*No fastidies*
*No seas payaso*
*No salgas con tonterías*
*No des lata*
Etc.

Claro que en la realidad mexicana todo eso significa una sola cosa: 
*¡Deja de estar ch***ando!*

*"No manches"* no parece tener ninguna relación, es más bien una forma de disimular la expresión *"No mames"* pretendiendo quitarle lo vulgar pero sigue siendo lo mismo.

"*No mames"* también quiere decir *"No seas mamón"* o sea, *"No seas pesado/latoso/fastidioso".*


----------



## abbaaccddc

sara_gdleon said:


> noooooo no es inocente, no te dejes convencer, mamón es un sinónimo de sangrón (no se si sea una palabra utilizada en Chile)



Lo que mis hijos me quieren decir es que "mamón" en Chile proviene de _mamar_ = "1. tr. Atraer, sacar, chupar con los labios y la lengua la leche de los pechos" y no de  _mamarla_ = "2. fr. vulg. Hacer una felación". No saben ni ellos ni yo qué significa "mamón" en México, ni tampoco "sangrón", pese a que son palabras que he escuchado en la televisión. El DRAE dice que "sangrón" es "impertinente".


----------



## abbaaccddc

ROSANGELUS said:


> En Colombia he escuchado mucho esa palabra _"mamón", _acá se dice "mamador de gallo", con la misma connotación de burlarse o echar broma....(por lo menos es la que yo entiendo) sera que soy muy inocente



Por lo menos "no mames wevo" sale sólo 4 veces en Google.


----------



## sara_gdleon

ROSANGELUS said:


> En Colombia he escuchado mucho esa palabra _"mamón", _acá se dice "mamador de gallo", con la misma connotación de burlarse o echar broma....(por lo menos es la que yo entiendo) sera que soy muy inocente
> Sara gdleon: que es "sangron"?


 
No se bien cómo explicarlo, pero voy a intentarlo:
Sangrón es una persona pesada, fastidiosa, pero también puede ser alguien que se cree mucho y se siente más que los demás, o alguien que es muy egoísta, pedante...

Si se me ocurre algo mejor para explicarlo, lo escribiré


----------



## chics

Aaaaah... aquí tampoco la conocemos, y _mamón_ es de _mamarla_ = "2. fr. vulg. Hacer una felación, como dice Abbaccddc y no sus hijos.

Y la reservamos para los verdaderos y auténticos merecedores.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Gracias gdleon
Por cierto chics, recordé que acá se usa con mucha pero que muchaaaaaa frecuencia la expresión _"mama wevo", _de hecho hay personas que la tienen pegada para todo, incluso como saludo entre panas, y tambien como expresión de reclamo....
- _"epale, que tal mamaw..."_
_- "No seas tú tan mamaw..."_
_- "Mira mamaw..., que estas haciendo"_
_- " ah! ese un mamaw..."_
Incluso ha evolucionado tanto que las chicas jovenes, y algunas mo tanto, lo utilizan entre ellas tambien por ejemplo _"...no te creo mamaweva..." _y no necesariamente en bajas esferas sociales, se vé en todos los estractos.
a mi en lo particular me parece una expresión bastante vulgar y no la utilizo, ni permito que mis hijos por lo menos delante de mí la digan.


----------



## abbaaccddc

ROSANGELUS said:


> recordé que acá se usa con mucha pero que muchaaaaaa frecuencia la expresión _"mama wevo", _
> 
> _- "No seas tú tan mamaw..."_
> _- " ah! ese un mamaw..."_



Mamawevo o mamagüevo, sin blanco (como lustrabotas o rompehuelgas).

¿Qué significa esta elegante palabra en Venezuela? Porque un no menos elegante chilenismo, chupapico, significa adulador. Todavía no se ven las chupapicas, pero habiendo ídolas y pernas, no sería de extrañar que aparezcan en el futuro.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

no se trata de adulador, o tal vez en algunos casos si, es que como les digo la utilizan para muchas cosas, podría ser, pendejo, desgraciado, persona (tipo), tonto, creo que acá tiene varios significados dependiendo del contexto y del grado de confianza con la persona que conversas.
conversan dos amigas
- Vas a ir a la fiesta?
  - No mamagueva,lo que pasa es que tal.......

Por eso te digo que es un uso muy extendido, y cada quien le da un significado conveniente al momento.


----------



## sara_gdleon

Puede ser como el "wey" o "güey" en México?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

pero me parece que "wey", no suena vulgar , de hecho tambien la están utilizando ultimamente por acá (copiada claro) ,pero me encantaría que la cambiaran por esa... tiene menos carga que la usan por estos lados...


----------



## solysombra

*Hilos Unidos*
*Nueva Pregunta*​Hola: ¿El verbo mamar tiene aquí algún significado especial? Aquí el contexto:¨
"- ¿Lo cachaste con otra?
- ¿No te estoy diciendo que lo soñé?
- Ay, por favor, ya no *mames*.
- Sabes que casi siempre lo que sueño se vuelve real".

El texto es de México... ¿Ya lo dije?
Gracias mil.


----------



## ManPaisa

Significa algo así como _*joder*_ (sentido no sexual):  _*Ay, por favor, ya no jodas /jodás.*_


----------



## solysombra

ManPaisa said:


> Significa algo así como _*joder*_ (sentido no sexual): _*Ay, por favor, ya no jodas /jodás.*_


 
¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

No es tanto como joder, más bien es como ya no imagines, deja de decir tonterias.

Cuanod tú dices ¡NO mames! 

Es como que dejes de hacerte embrollos en tu cabeza,que es muy diferente a joder (en México chingar)


Ejemplo.

Entonces me subí escalé el palacio y salude al presidente y después le quite su cartera....

¡Ay no mames!

¿Entendido?


----------



## Rayines

Miguelillo 87 said:


> No es tanto como joder, más bien es como ya no imagines, deja de decir tonterias.
> 
> Cuanod tú dices ¡NO mames!
> 
> Es como que dejes de hacerte embrollos en tu cabeza,que es muy diferente a joder (en México chingar)
> 
> 
> Ejemplo.
> 
> Entonces me subí escalé el palacio y salude al presidente y después le quite su cartera....
> 
> ¡Ay no mames!
> 
> ¿Entendido?


¡Hola!: Sí, en Argentina diríamos: "Vos estás mamado" (ves visiones/estás loco), bueno, viene de estar ebrio.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Es la misma connotación del hilo discutido ayer, sobre "mamando gallo", es decir, estas exagerando, bromeando...(es como se diría por acá)

saludos
Rosa.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Rayines said:


> ¡Hola!: Sí, en Argentina diríamos: "Vos estás mamado" (ves visiones/estás loco), bueno, viene de estar ebrio.


 
Algo así, sólo que nosotros no lo usamos como adjetivo sino como verbo solamente


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Es como decir no te creo.


----------



## mirx

ManPaisa said:


> Significa algo así como _*joder*_ (sentido no sexual): _*Ay, por favor, ya no jodas /jodás.*_


 
Tu interpetación es correcta. 

También utilizamos joder en este caso. 

Ayer me tiré a la Martha.
¿Neta güey? _¡No me jodas!_


----------



## Jacobtm

Saludos,

Yo aprendí español en México, y por eso "no mames" y "no manches" son partes vitales de mi habla.

Sin embargo, me voy para Colombia en unos meses, y no creo que esas frases salgan mucho de las bocas colombianas.

Entonces, hay frases equivalentes que se puede usar?


----------



## oa2169

Hola Jacobtm:

Faltaría un poco de contexto en el que usas esas expresiones para poder ayudarte.


----------



## Jacobtm

"Me voy al super"
"No mames, cómprame un refresco"

"Mírate esa gordita"
"No mames, es bien ancha"

"Quiero salir de esta fiesta, vámanos"
"No mames, ya es temprano"


----------



## XiaoRoel

Parece equivalente al _no (me) jodas_ de España.


----------



## Jacobtm

Tienes razón, pero que tal Colombia...


----------



## oa2169

Jacobtm said:


> Tienes razón, pero que tal Colombia...


 
"No fregués" es la más cercana.

"Vámonos de esta fiesta"
"No fregués, está muy temprano"

El "no jodás" tambien se utiliza en Colombia.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

"No fregués" es más como de la región de Cali; no se usa en toda Colombia, pero igual se entiende.

Prefiero "No jodás", que sí se usa en toda Colombia.


----------



## oa2169

Saúl Ortega said:


> "No fregués" *es más como de la región de Cali*; no se usa en toda Colombia, pero igual se entiende.
> 
> Prefiero "No jodás", que sí se usa en toda Colombia.


 
Soy caleña.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

oa2169 said:


> Soy caleña.


No me había fijado ... Con razón.


----------



## LordStarHotel

Jacobtm said:


> Saludos,
> 
> Yo aprendí español en México, y por eso "no mames" y "no manches" son partes vitales de mi habla.
> 
> Sin embargo, me voy para Colombia en unos meses, y no creo que esas frases salgan mucho de las bocas colombianas.
> 
> Entonces, hay frases equivalentes que se puede usar?



No te preocupes, aquí en Colombia se ven novelas mexicanas y todos estamos familiarizados con la expresión. De hecho, no es raro que algunas personas la usen. Te van a entender.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
En mi región también se usan voseados "no fregués" y "no jodás" (este más bien vulgar pero más usual), aunque es muy común con "usted": "no friegue" más amigable que "no joda". 

También tenemos, entre los más mayores, "no garle", de "garlar (mierda)" 'decir mentiras, hablar bobadas".

Saludos.


----------

